# Frozen embryo transfer after a c section



## Never give up (Apr 18, 2013)

I was just wondering if anybody has had a fet after a c section. Me and my husband have one frozen embryo after our 3rd icsi attempt. I can't remember the quality of it or anything.

I had to have a c section with my successful pregnancy from our last icsi attempt.

I was just wondering what others experiences were of fet's after previous  c section. For example how long did you wait to do fet after c section, whether it was successful or not and any other information which you may think is helpful.

We would like another baby, we will like to try ourselves before doing the fet but due to my fertility issues (severe endo) I know it's probably unlikely we will catch naturally. I know it's possible the embryo may not survive the thaw. I would try another icsi ( if I still have any decent eggs left). If not i would be forever grateful to god for blessing me with one baby

Ps also if anyone caught naturally after a previous pregnancy despite fertility issues  would be nice to hear your experience( I suffer with severe endo, but some people do say after being pregnant once it might be easier to catch second time around. Just wondering if that is true or not)


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiya,

I also had a c section after my 1st icsi. I didn't have any frosties though so had a fresh cycle when my son was 15 months old. It was a BFN but we had 2 frosties from that 2nd cycle and following a FET in February (so son was 19 months at that point) I'm now 13.5 weeks pg with no 2   (one frostie made it and the other didn't).

The FET was fine and ran as it would have done if I hadn't had a c section so I wouldn't worry too much hun, as far as I'm aware it doesn't affect the chances of success.

Good luck and I hope you are successful however it happens  

H xxx


----------



## Never give up (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful son and also on your new pregnancy Hun. Thank you so much for your reply  

We will give the fet a shot and pray that our little embbie survives the thaw!!


----------

